# how many Cyprichromis in 29 gallon?



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

I am changing my 29 gallon tank to a tang tank and have read that you can have these types(Cyprichromis) live happly in this size tank. is this true and if so how many can i get?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Are you talking about Cyprichromis Leptosoma? They have a max size of 4 inches and are known to be the only schooling cichlids. They usually require a big school of 8 or more. They usually school above the rocks in the tank. In a 29 gal tank, I think only 4-5 will fit on it.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

yes, i was on a cichlid forum last night and ran across a max set for a 29 gallon tank. i thought it seems really overstocked it was 6 of those, 6 of another type and 2 cats. thats way too many im assuming but from what you say i shouldnt put these in correct?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Technially speaking shouldn't be any kind of cyps in there unless their still rather young, as they enjoy a larger tank to breed in, Paracyps are very common to be breeding in 29g's though. They need room i wouldnt suggest anything smaller then a 75g for a school of cyps adults.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

poop! im not worried about them breeding, i just want something very colorful and not as aggressive as the mbuna. and Paracyps are out of the question too?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

no not at all you can keep paracyps in there, IMO they dont move as much as the cyps your referring to do.

Using slate would be ideal to show off their colorations in your aquascaping....



BTW is that spiderman 3 in your avatar? got a movie trailer link handy?


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

i have like 3000 pounds of lace rock that i cannot seem to take back to any of the lfs  they will let me give it to them but not trade it... i was thinking of creating my own background! im looking into it now. the trailer is not up yet for this and the avatar is actually a photoshop of the origional teaser poster. i really hope sony goes with this design and not the one they released as the teaser. there is a fake trailer online here www.aintitcool.com 
that has some spawn clips overcast with venom grapics aht look amazing!! wish i had enough free time to make something like that!!!


----------

